# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  رشته ریاضی و فیزیک و کنکور تجربی

## Shantia 18

سلام خسته نباشید....
من الان سال چهارم دبیرستانم رشتمم ریاضی فیزیکه
ولی میخوام کنکورو تجربی بدم میخواستم ببینم امکانش هست؟؟؟؟؟؟
اگه هست تاثیر معدل نهاییم تو کنکور چه شکلی میشه چون اونا درسایی مثل زیست دارن که من امتحان ندادم منم هندسه و حسابان و اینا رو
ممنون

----------


## hamed2357

سلام در مورد تاثیر معدل اینجوری بگم تا متوجه بشی
سنجش میگه اگه زیستشو کنکور بالای 80 زد براش 20 رد کنید
اگه زیستشو کنکور 40 زد براش 16 رد کنید
این اعداد فقط مثال بود برای اینکه بیشتر درکن کنید
در واقعیت اینطوری نیست ولی یجورایی میشه گفت اینجوری هست.
حسابان هم بجای ریاضی 3 شما حساب میشه.
در کل تاثیر معدل شما 18 درصد هست و تاثیر کنکورتان 82 درصد هست.
در مورد تونستن یا نتونست شما:برای کسایی که دیپلم و چهارمشان ریاضی بوده و فارغ التحصیل شده اند مطمینم میتونند کنکور تجربی بدهند.چون تو قراره زیست 1و2و پیش را بخونی تو کنکور یعنی علمتو قراره نشون بدی.
اما یک شایعاتی شنیده بودم برای کسایی که در حال حاضر دانش آموز چهارم ریاضی هستند و فارغ التحصیل نشده اند، باید دیپلم تجربی بگیرند
حالا این تجربی را باید شهریور یا دی می 93 گرفتید
تحقیق کنید.

----------


## amiredge

> سلام در مورد تاثیر معدل اینجوری بگم تا متوجه بشی
> سنجش میگه اگه زیستشو کنکور بالای 80 زد براش 20 رد کنید
> اگه زیستشو کنکور 40 زد براش 16 رد کنید
> این اعداد فقط مثال بود برای اینکه بیشتر درکن کنید
> در واقعیت اینطوری نیست ولی یجورایی میشه گفت اینجوری هست.
> حسابان هم بجای ریاضی 3 شما حساب میشه.
> در کل تاثیر معدل شما 18 درصد هست و تاثیر کنکورتان 82 درصد هست.
> در مورد تونستن یا نتونست شما:برای کسایی که دیپلم و چهارمشان ریاضی بوده و فارغ التحصیل شده اند مطمینم میتونند کنکور تجربی بدهند.چون تو قراره زیست 1و2و پیش را بخونی تو کنکور یعنی علمتو قراره نشون بدی.
> اما یک شایعاتی شنیده بودم برای کسایی که در حال حاضر دانش آموز چهارم ریاضی هستند و فارغ التحصیل نشده اند، باید دیپلم تجربی بگیرند
> ...


در مورد اولش بیشتر توضیح میدید؟یعنی چی؟مگه میشه درصد زیست رو پایینتر بزنن؟

----------


## staar

من از سازمان سنجش درباره اینکه داوطلب باید دیپلم تجربی داشته باشه یا نه  سوال کردم گفتن نه لازم نیست صرفا دیپلمت تجربی باشه
تاثیر معدلم واسه شما همون درصدی که تو کنکور زدی درصد اصلیت حساب میشه بر خلاف ما که معدل کم و زیادش میکنه

----------


## hamed2357

> در مورد اولش بیشتر توضیح میدید؟یعنی چی؟مگه میشه درصد زیست رو پایینتر بزنن؟


من متوجه سوالتون نشدم

----------


## Shantia 18

> سلام در مورد تاثیر معدل اینجوری بگم تا متوجه بشی
> سنجش میگه اگه زیستشو کنکور بالای 80 زد براش 20 رد کنید
> اگه زیستشو کنکور 40 زد براش 16 رد کنید
> این اعداد فقط مثال بود برای اینکه بیشتر درکن کنید
> در واقعیت اینطوری نیست ولی یجورایی میشه گفت اینجوری هست.
> حسابان هم بجای ریاضی 3 شما حساب میشه.
> در کل تاثیر معدل شما 18 درصد هست و تاثیر کنکورتان 82 درصد هست.
> در مورد تونستن یا نتونست شما:برای کسایی که دیپلم و چهارمشان ریاضی بوده و فارغ التحصیل شده اند مطمینم میتونند کنکور تجربی بدهند.چون تو قراره زیست 1و2و پیش را بخونی تو کنکور یعنی علمتو قراره نشون بدی.
> اما یک شایعاتی شنیده بودم برای کسایی که در حال حاضر دانش آموز چهارم ریاضی هستند و فارغ التحصیل نشده اند، باید دیپلم تجربی بگیرند
> ...


حامد جان ممنون از جوابت خیلی لطف کردی حسابی خیالم راحت شد امیدوارم همیشه و همه جا موفق و پیروز باشی!

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> من از سازمان سنجش درباره اینکه داوطلب باید دیپلم تجربی داشته باشه یا نه  سوال کردم گفتن نه لازم نیست صرفا دیپلمت تجربی باشه
> تاثیر معدلم واسه شما همون درصدی که تو کنکور زدی درصد اصلیت حساب میشه بر خلاف ما که معدل کم و زیادش میکنه


ممنون از پاسختون. موفق باشید

----------


## amiredge

> من متوجه سوالتون نشدم


منظورم اینه ک واسه چی زیست رو 80 بزنی،سنجش کمتر واست رد میکنه؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> من از سازمان سنجش درباره اینکه داوطلب باید دیپلم تجربی داشته باشه یا نه  سوال کردم گفتن نه لازم نیست صرفا دیپلمت تجربی باشه
> تاثیر معدلم واسه شما همون درصدی که تو کنکور زدی درصد اصلیت حساب میشه بر خلاف ما که معدل کم و زیادش میکنه


همه درساشون تاثیر معدل داره به جز زیست و زمین و فقط این 2 درس فقط درصد کنکوره.

----------


## hamed2357

> منظورم اینه ک واسه چی زیست رو 80 بزنی،سنجش کمتر واست رد میکنه؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> همه درساشون تاثیر معدل داره به جز زیست و زمین و فقط این 2 درس فقط درصد کنکوره.


من همچین حرفی نزدم.
بحث سر تاثیر معدل بود.
اون عددهای 20و 16 نمره هست نه درصد
باید حدس می زدید وقتی زیر 20 هستند!
موفق باشید

----------

